# Barbenrute gesucht !!!



## Nelson (23. Dezember 2007)

hallo leute!!

bin eigentlich absoluter raubfischangler, aber die barben haben es mir irgendwie angetan |supergri
nun such ich auch die passende rute und rolle dazu.
mal was zum gewässer: es ist ein kleines flüsschen im vorharzer land. breite 4 - 7m; strömung mittel bis schnell, aber auch mal mäßig dahinfließend; tiefe reicht von knöcheltief bis 2m.
barben sind in allen größen vorhanden!
als rute ist mir diese hier aufgefallen: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ten&xploidID=f0ee0b40dc7aad22b6cd45faec703816

ich hab was das gezielte barbenangeln angeht absolut keine ahnung. naja ein bisschen dann doch schon. aber nur mit der fliegenrute und deshalb kenne ich mich beim gerät nicht so aus.

die rute würde ich in 3.30m nehmen wollen, weil kleines flüsschen.

gibt mir doch bitte ein paar tipps!!

tight lines!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Nimm eine Fliegenrute AFTMA 6 oder 7#6 

Öhm, die Fox kenne ich nicht, Würde allerdings eine Rute von 3,60m und ca. 60g Wg. nehmen. Fische an einem ähnlichen Fluss nur etwas breiter

mfg Flo


----------



## Nelson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

na beim fliegenfischen kenne ich mich doch aus!
nehme ne 5/6er  BABY !!!

naja, mein flüsschen ist oft ziemlich verwachsen am ufer. deshalb dachte ich ne kürzere wäre schon besser damit ich nicht ständig in den bäumen rumstochere...


----------



## fish-ritter (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Hallo Nelson#h
wie hast du denn vor zu Fischen? Mit Futterkorb?


----------



## Dani_CH (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Hi,

Die Barben gehören zu den kräftigeren Fischen- darum schadet es nicht- wenn die Rute etwas Rückgrat hat. Und immer dran denken- vor der Landung geben die nochmals richtig Gas- darum Bremse gut einstellen.

In der Reuss mit den grossen Barben (es sind alle zwischen 60 und 70cm) benutze ich meist 2,5Lbs Karpfengeschirr. Die Ruten sind bei mir um die 3,6m.

Lange Reden kurzer Sinn- es müssen nicht unbedingt Barbenruten sein...

Barbenangeln ist hier zumindest "Grundangeln für Anfänger"- ich benutze Circles der Grösse 2 und Wurmbündel. Dazu genug schwere Bleie. Das geht prima- und Fehlbisse sind ausgeschlossen- und alle Barben hängen perfekt vorne.

Gruss aus der Schweiz

Dani_CH


----------



## Nelson (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

@ fish ritter

ich denke hauptsächlich normal mit grundblei, da ich auf sicht angeln werde, d.h. ich sehe die fische und weiß so wo sie sind.
muss sie also nicht erst locken. aber mit oben genannter rute könnte ich auch mit feeder angeln weil: feste spitze 1,75 lb
quiverspitzen: 4; 4,5 und 5 oz
es wäre also ein wg. von ca. 30 - 150g abgedeckt

beim fliegenfischen schwimmen die einen ganz ohne scheu vor und zwischen die beine rum; was einen  oft zur verzweiflung bringt weil keine beißt |supergri

@dani_ch

echt mit circle - hook?? schlägst du sofort an oder lässt du die barben erst laufen??
warst du schon mal am rheinfall angeln?? das was ich dort an barben gesehen habe war ja der hammer !!!!!


----------



## Dani_CH (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Hi Nelson- die Reuss- ist ein Rheinzubringerfluss- und voll von diesen Wummern.

Nebenbei: Mit den Circles um Gotteswillen niemals anschlagen ;-)

Die Fische haken sich dermassen selbst- das die Spitze am Unterkiefer austritt- und alle Fische perfekt hängen.

Das mit den Circles wurde bei mir im revier auch von vielen Gästen probiert- und es funktioniert prima- auch mit den Döbeln und den Karpfen.

Übrigens lassen sich die Braben zumindest hier im Fluss das ganze Jahr fangen- und so gehe ich auch bei milden Winterrtagen ab und an an den Fluss.

Der Nachteil bei uns ist die harte bis sehr harte Strömung- ich komme im Staubereich des Flusses mit 180Gr Blei mal zum liegen....

Trotzdem- ein Super-Barbengewässer- auch wenn viele bei uns sagen "Es sei eine Plage".

Die meisten hier wollen nur Forellen und Aeschen- aber meist sind die Barben halt schneller am Köder.

Gruss aus der Schweiz und schöne Festtage.


----------



## Nelson (25. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

ja, hab ein am rheinfall gesehen der hat die viecher sprichwörtlich säckeweise gefangen. das war kein angeln mehr, das war ARBEIT!! :q

also wenn du nen biss siehst an deiner rutenspitze tust du nicht anschlagen mit circle-haken sondern nimmst einfach kontakt auf??!

freut euch dass die barben bei euch so zahlreich sind!! ist doch super!

frohe weihnachten!!!


----------



## Dani_CH (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Der Biss bei solch reissender Strömung- und der Kampfkraft der Barben- ist warlich nicht zu übersehen- im gegenteil ist schon manche Rute in die Reuss gerissen worden- die einfach am Ufer mit "Billig-haltern" weit weg vom Angler stand.

Du kannst beim Circle kontakt aufnehmen und "Reinkurbeln"- Die Fische hängen gut. Die Grösse 2 ist ideal- (in so ein Barbenmaul geht ja einiges- selbst 2cm Boilis der Karpfenspezies ;-)  ) Der Circle muss immer etwas grösser als der normale Haken gewählt werden- damit er sich gut reindreht. Ebenfalls muss die Hakenspitze wirklich "frei" sein- nur so funktioniert es zuverlässig.

Mit der Grösse 2 (nicht zu verwechseln mit 2/0)- fang ich neben Karpfen und den Barben- sogar die grossen Flussrotaugen und die Döbel.

Ein Versuch wird sich lohnen- und wie gesagt- niemals anschlagen.

Gruss Dani






Nelson schrieb:


> ja, hab ein am rheinfall gesehen der hat die viecher sprichwörtlich säckeweise gefangen. das war kein angeln mehr, das war ARBEIT!! :q
> 
> also wenn du nen biss siehst an deiner rutenspitze tust du nicht anschlagen mit circle-haken sondern nimmst einfach kontakt auf??!
> 
> ...


----------



## -martin- (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

hello...
ich fisch auf barben immer ne heavy feeder (speciland von cormoran)
erstens sieht man den biss wahrlich!!
zweitens reicht dir die locker aus...
die barben sind so 60-70
ein freund fängd sie sogar mid ned interfish billig feeder wo man beim hinsehen schon angst haben muss  sie bricht!
und dass in der strömung der schönen blauen donau! 

:q
mfG


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Hej,

bei uns ist das Ufer auch sehr bewachsen aber da die barben auf max. 4m kann man auch den futterkorb raus schwingen..öhm pendelwurf, unterhandwurf???
Aber die schnur geht dann an der langen rute schön über die büsche usw. 
Also 3,60m sind hier das ideale Werkzeug...Wenn es bei dir ähnlich aussieht

mfg Flo


----------



## magic feeder (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

die barbel rute von fox ist zwar sehr zu empfehlen.....aber ich selber fische z.b. die fox horizon extreme feeder und würde eher über solche ruten nachdenken da sie definitiv das rückgrat haben um auch grosse barben zu bändigen aber ein viel grösseres spektrum abdecken...


----------



## Nelson (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

nee bei mir sind mehr so bäume am ufer. aber is en gutes argumet!!!!
na die horizon kommt mir en bissl zu schwer vor für das kleine flüsschen. doch eher was für die größeren ströme.

freilaufrolle zu empfehlen???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Jupp, fische eine Freilauf, vor allem damit die Rute nicht im Wasser liegt^^

mfg Flo


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

ich meine ja nicht dass es gleich eine heavy feeder sein muss.....es gibt ja schliesslich auch leichtere ruten.....ich selber habe feederruten von light bis heavy...also für jede situation.......ich benutze die eigentlich für viele methoden


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

hallo!
zum feedern,auch auf barben,benutze ich die sänger spirit one heavy feeder in 3,9m.
ich befische den selben fluss wie auch der flo,und wenn es bei dir so ähnlich aussieht,kann ich dir diese rute sehr empfehlen!dazu dann noch die sänger specitec runner II als freilaufrolle----perfekt,und macht sehr viel spass!
mfg Andy


----------



## Abramis_brama (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

Ne richtig feine Rute zum Barbenfischen is auch die Chub Outkast Twin Tip, is ähnlich der Fox, hat meiner Meinung nach aber viel mehr "Bums"


----------



## magic feeder (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

ich sag es doch die ganze zeit.....ne feederrute zum barbenfischen ist einfach der hammer....ich benutze die fox feeder sogar zum fischen mit köderfisch auf zander und sogar auf diesem gebiet hat sie sich bewährt...

schöne grüsse vom magic feeder


----------



## esox82 (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

da hast du recht,magic feeder,ne feederrute kann man wirklich vielseitig benutzen!


----------



## magic feeder (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Barbenrute gesucht !!!*

auf jeden fall....wie schon gesagt fische ich mehrere feederruten von light bis extrem heavy und kann es mir nicht mehr vorstellen für diverse grundangelarten noch andere ruten herzunehmen ausser natürlich für das schwere karpfenfischen, obwohl das in meinen augen auch mit ner schweren feederrute ginge....ich will damit eigentlich nur sagen dass für mich persönlich die feederruten die absoluten allroundstöcke sind...ich habe schon vor über zehn jahren mit diesen ruten gefischt und schnell die vorzüge kennengelernt....wo andere angler schnell mal 5 bis 6 ruten beisammen haben,(barbe,aal,rotfeder,zander,hecht....usw.) habe ich in der regel 2 ruten auf die ich mich verlassen kann....und das ist der springende punkt...ich kann mich am gewässer sofort jeder situation anpassen und muss lediglich die montage wechseln, gegebenenfalls die spule wechseln....da ich immer eine ersatzspule mit stärkerer oder feinerer schnur dabeihabe...


----------

